# DC ska-punk band Kill Lincoln streaming new album!!



## KLMatt (Jul 4, 2013)

http://killlincolndc.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 4, 2013)

not bad, but are you coming here to participate or just advertise your band? cause... ya know, that's not really that cool.


----------

